# Wastyn Track Bike



## indycycling (Sep 7, 2022)

Attached are some photos of a recent find that I posted about here before as I initially investigated the origin of the bike. The history is now complete after talking to the seller, the original owner and Scott Wastyn.

I had the good fortune of recently visiting with retired Westside Bicycle Mart shop owner, Bill Leahy, here in Indianapolis. He listed some cool Schwinn items for sale and I purchased them along with this track bike, in pieces.  He indicated his ex wife Liz raced this bike in the Indianapolis Track Nationals in the 60's.  I also had the good fortune of talking to Liz here recently and she related the following history.  Liz was an accomplished racer and bike mechanic, worked for a man named George Dudgeon at Supreme Cycle, in Indy as well.  He gave her the bare frame and they built it up using some great parts including a unique roller bearing Stronglight bottom bracket, Stronglight Competition crankset, Campy large flange hubs (locknuts dated '58), Berthet Lyotard M23 pedals, Brampton integral headset, and Titan bars. They purchased some of the parts from Cyclo Pedia, a great catalog parts outlet back in the day. 

Liz painted the frame and since she worked in a Schwinn shop, added the tri color band and top hat decals to the tubes.

Presently, the bike is cleaned, polished and back together.  I used some small 8K grit 3M pads to wet sand by hand removing some rust in the chips, compounded the paint, then sealed in carnuba wax.  Used a brass brush to chrome then polished with Quick Glow. Added some sew ups and a vintage leather saddle. Cleaned and lubed the chain, greased head set and bottom bracket, the hubs spin like new so didn't touch them. Original red bar tape was just cleaned. 

I sent a host of photos to Scott Wastyn and he confirmed this was one of their frames, they have unique lug work for sure.  Scott is 4th generation and still runs Oscar Wastyn Cycles in Chicago.  Emil built the first Paramount for Schwinn in 1937 and his son Oscar Sr built Paramounts as well.  Liz recalls visiting Wastyn Cycles in the early 60's to buy the fork for the bare frame.  It's a small frame, 49cm seat tube CTC and 56cm top tube. Rear drop out spacing is 116mm, BB width 66mm, has a top side oiling hole, and is stamped "British Made." 

Very interesting bike and history. I'm glad to be it's caretaker for awhile.


----------



## bikerbluz (Sep 7, 2022)

That is so cool! Great Indiana history! I am just down the road from u in Richmond.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Sep 7, 2022)

you don't see too many needle bearing bottom brackets.

My Lenton has a Wastyn shop sticker.


----------



## indycycling (Sep 8, 2022)

bulldog1935 said:


> you don't see too many needle bearing bottom brackets.
> 
> My Lenton has a Wastyn shop sthcker.
> 
> View attachment 1692330



No you don't at all, first I've ever seen. Cool sticker for sure!


----------



## indycycling (Sep 9, 2022)

I am listing this for sale. I'm primarily a Schwinn Stingray guy these days. If anyone is interested, message me here privately. Otherwise, I am going to try DOND first as I am not sure about value, thanks


----------

